
Pakistan Telecom Authority Wants Users to Register VPNs or Face Legal Action - ryzvonusef
https://propakistani.pk/2020/06/08/pta-wants-users-to-register-their-vpns-or-face-disconnection-legal-action/
======
ryzvonusef
[https://www.pta.gov.pk/en/media-center/single-
media/public-n...](https://www.pta.gov.pk/en/media-center/single-media/public-
notice---get-your-vpn-registered-080620)

